# Running Microsoft Access from Apple Mac.



## mudfrog (Oct 17, 2006)

There is going to be a requirement soon for a couple of Mac users where I work to have the ability to input into an Access database.
And as you all know there is no Mac version of Access.
Here lies my problem.
Would the best way be to install Virtual PC on the mac and run it from there or could I install Access on an application terminal server and then use a 'Remote Desktop Connection' to get at it. Can I run Access on a Terminal Server or does it need to run on the client machine?

Your help and advice would be most appreciated.

Cheers all,

Rich


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2006)

Do you have an Intel Macs? If you decide on the external PC login consider the free Microsoft Remote Desktop Connection (if you have PPC Macs).


----------



## mudfrog (Oct 17, 2006)

All of our macs are PPC 
Does anybody know whether you can run Microsoft Access on an application server or does it need to be sat on the clients machine?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2006)

No. If it is an application server of Microsoft 2003 then setup up user account (domain) and set the Microsoft Remote Desktop client and it will run a user account of on the application server as if the user was directly plugged in the Microsoft server. My company actually does our internal network with Dumb machines on a switch at each station.

The draw back of this setup is having to have a large Raid volume on the server because of the single point of failure scenario.


----------

